# Hierum / Deshalb



## Verräter

¿Qué diferencia hay entre uno y otro? 
¿Se emplean en distintas situaciones o son intercambiables?

Gracias!


----------



## spanien

Buenas,

nunca escuché hierum. No te referirás a herum?
Deshalb es por eso y herum alrededor.

A ver que dicen los demás.


----------



## ilikescotch

no, sí existe hierum, aunque no es muy común. Pero la verdad no sé la diferencia. Igual, aver que dicen los demás---


----------



## elroy

Las dos palabras existen, pero no son para nada intercambiables.

_deshalb_ = por eso, por esa razón, por (lo) tanto

_hierum_ = _um _+ [etwas, was gerade erwähnt wurde]

_Hierum_ setzt sich aus _hier_ und _um _zusammen, genauso wie bei anderen Präpositionen (_hierzu_ [_hier_ + _zu_], _hierauf_ [_hier _+ _auf_] usw.).


----------



## muycuriosa

Y para completar con un ejemplo las buenas explicaciones de elroy:

'Hierum (=um diesen Punkt) geht es nicht, es geht um ...'

Pero a mí me parece que 'deshalb' es una palabra muy útil, mientras que 'hierum' casi no se emplea; de todas formas yo no lo utilizo. En vez de 'hierum' emplearía más bien 'darum': 'Darum geht's doch gar nicht, es geht um ...'. Para utilizarlo necesitas un verbo con la preposición 'um', y en vez de decir 'um diese Sache' (,lo que es muy malo estilísticamente,), dices 'darum'.

Saludos.


----------



## Verräter

Grandiosas explicaciones elroy y muycuriosa.

Muchas gracias.

Me surgió la duda porque vi la traducción que dan en el diccionario de LEO para "por ello", y como jamás había visto la palabra "hierum" decidí preguntar.


----------



## Quelle

Quizás te refieres a "darum" que puede sustituir "deshalb".


----------

